# Couple of new paintings



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted some pictures, here is a couple of ones I just finished.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome! I love your style ... very unique !

D


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks! I like a lot of contrast.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Super duper nice! Great to see you posting again.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Endlich kommt Leben in das Forum und in die Aquarell-Abteilung!
Die beiden Bilder sehen prima aus - ich liebe knackige Farben.

Finally life comes in the Forum and in the watercolor department!
The two pictures look fine - I love crisp colors.

Ernst


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love watercolors...but haven't ventured very far out yet. Love both paintings!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great pictures. So glad to see you back Oregon.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great works! Can't decide which I like best.


----------

